# The end of the World



## froggy (Dec 15, 2012)

Who thinks the worlds gonna end on the 21st of December?


----------



## Mino (Dec 15, 2012)

It is. Please tell me you don't actually think humanity will survive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2012)

Haven't you seen that documentary? 2012? I think we all know what's gonna happen...


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh dear Lord no... you don't mean...

A BUNCH OF HILARIOUS MEMES!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 15, 2012)

I know by heart. The Aztecs calendar blah blah blah. I'm a decentant of them myself.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2012)

It is going to end


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy Holidays!

We're all going to die in 6 days!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope you're all being sarcastic, there's plenty of evidence which states that it isn't going to happen. It's been over hyped to the point of causing paranoia, but there's really nothing that says this will happen specifically. For instance, leap years weren't around back then, so their 2012 has already passed. Not to mention another calendar has been found extending the date, and there's really nothing showing that the end of the calendar states the end of the world. And besides, common sense says nobody can predict the end of the world on a whim, and if you're religious, the Bible clearly states that not even Jesus knew when the world would end. So no, I do not believe the world is going to end on December 21st. Sorry if I'm ruining the fun of a satirical thread, but I hate all the hype that surrounds these "end of the world prophecies"


----------



## Elijo (Dec 15, 2012)

PaJami said:


> I hope you're all being sarcastic, there's plenty of evidence which states that it isn't going to happen. It's been over hyped to the point of causing paranoia, but there's really nothing that says this will happen specifically. For instance, leap years weren't around back then, so their 2012 has already passed. Not to mention another calendar has been found extending the date, and there's really nothing showing that the end of the calendar states the end of the world. And besides, common sense says nobody can predict the end of the world on a whim, and if you're religious, the Bible clearly states that not even Jesus knew when the world would end. So no, I do not believe the world is going to end on December 21st. Sorry if I'm ruining the fun of a satirical thread, but I hate all the hype that surrounds these "end of the world prophecies"


We are being sarcastic. Just play along and pretend the world is going to end on the 21st


We are all going to die!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> We are being sarcastic. Just play along and pretend the world is going to end on the 21st
> 
> 
> We are all going to die!!!



No I am actually being serious.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> I know by heart. The Aztecs calendar blah blah blah. I'm a decentant of them myself.


Do you mean descendant? I'm really confused by this post...

And yea, we're being sarcastic (Well, I hope everyone is D


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Do you mean descendant? I'm really confused by this post...
> 
> And yea, we're being sarcastic (Well, I hope everyone is D



I am being serious!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

The only reason I'm looking forward to the 21st is because people are gonna come to the store I work at and spend so much money, and then I'll get more hours.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 16, 2012)

oath2order said:


> The only reason I'm looking forward to the 21st is because people are gonna come to the store I work at and spend so much money, and then I'll get more hours.


 Heh heh heh...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

I mean, we made so much money during Hurricanes Irene and Sandy. I can only hope for the same on the 20th and 21st.


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

I was just on Youtube and some car dealership was having a end of the world sale. It sorta depresses me how far people take this kind of stuff. I mean hearing about a couple of the suicide/muders last "end of the world" really saddened me.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 16, 2012)

Sora said:


> I was just on Youtube and some car dealership was having a end of the world sale. It sorta depresses me how far people take this kind of stuff. I mean hearing about a couple of the suicide/muders last "end of the world" really saddened me.


Yeah especially when there's been no signs that the world is going to end whatsoever.


----------



## I'm in love (Dec 16, 2012)

You guys are stupid all a bunch of whonnies: 
Thier isn't One way the worlds gunna end. Last year people said the world was going to end and It didn't people think that because the mian's stopped making calendars up until this year. Every fifty Or one million years there's a HUGE earthquake in California. That's all Humanity dosen't end until the sun collaspes it's made of a bunch of gases and eventually the gases give out so.. millions of years from now the Sun will give out or Earth will be sucked into a black hole. 
So Then The World will end But, Not now


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

...
what's a whonnie?
SO CONFUSED
also where are you getting the idea of a black hole from?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 16, 2012)

@I'm in Love please. We are being sarcastic... Just pretend to believe that the world is going to end on the 21st. Like I already said to someone else.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in love said:


> You guys are stupid all a bunch of whonnies:
> Thier isn't One way the worlds gunna end. Last year people said the world was going to end and It didn't people think that because the mian's stopped making calendars up until this year. Every fifty Or one million years there's a HUGE earthquake in California. That's all Humanity dosen't end until the sun collaspes it's made of a bunch of gases and eventually the gases give out so.. millions of years from now the Sun will give out or Earth will be sucked into a black hole.
> So Then The World will end But, Not now



There is so much fail in this post. Can you not detect the sarcasm of this thread?

Whonnies?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 16, 2012)

Sora said:


> ...
> what's a whonnie?
> SO CONFUSED
> also where are you getting the idea of a black hole from?



MY MOM


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

The only thing that would make sense is if on the 21st, the North Koreans launched a successful rocket and nuked the west coast.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

oath2order said:


> The only thing that would make sense is if on the 21st, the North Koreans launched a successful rocket and nuked the west coast.



Which isn't very likely, considering they can't even fire a rocket out of their country without it breaking first. =p

I really hope nobody in this thread is serious about this stuff though. The world was supposed to end like ten different times in the past twelve years.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2012)

yes i am serious about it. stop ignoring the fact it'll happen


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2012)

Jake. said:


> yes i am serious about it. stop ignoring the fact it'll happen



And how will it happen then?


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Dec 17, 2012)

OH MY GOD!

IM so scared!
i am going to buy a camera Right now, and film the end of the world!

I'll be rich and famous...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Jake. said:


> yes i am serious about it. stop ignoring the fact it'll happen


See, no one can take you seriously. So I don't know if you're just being a very persistent troll or you earnestly believe the world will end on the 21.

And I don't know if I made the remark about this earlier, but I feel like the comments be _certain_ members in these threads are why TBT is losing a lot of its older, more mature members. Come on guys, post logically and stuff. Spelling and grammar DO matter...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree somewhat.

It would be nice if some of the newer and younger members would put some thought and time into their posts, excluding this thread since most of the "end of the world" threads have been full of joking around. It's not overly unbearable though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

It's just the "omg *insert string of curse words here*!!!11!" posts are getting annoying. It's pretty much just spamming and it's very immature.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

You're referring to one particular member in that example, I can tell. Yes, I agree completely on that matter.

Posts like that are what drive away some of the people, it makes the community look bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

You just know me so well. c:

But yea, I agree. That's the kind of thing that would end the world...


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 17, 2012)

froggy said:


> Who thinks the worlds gonna end on the 21st of December?



Is it heck lol.


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

If yall are so conserned why don't you post some forum rules so that everyone knows what they can and can not post. Or, if they have already been created but lost in the first posts, why don't you bump them?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

It takes effort from the person to actually read the rules, which they probably wouldn't.

Though it's common sense in the first place. We're an AC forum, there are going to be kids here. Cursing and acting like an idiot isn't really acceptable anywhere.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Exactly. Cursing and acting dumb doesn't make you look cool. It makes you look incompetent. It doesn't "spice" up your vocabulary.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> See, no one can take you seriously. So I don't know if you're just being a very persistent troll or you earnestly believe the world will end on the 21.
> 
> And I don't know if I made the remark about this earlier, but I feel like the comments be _certain_ members in these threads are why TBT is losing a lot of its older, more mature members. Come on guys, post logically and stuff. Spelling and grammar DO matter...


i am actually being serious. i got invited to an 'end of the world party' but i am refusing to go because 1) they are all joking about it and it angers me, and 2) i have to plan out how to survive.
fun fact, a few weeks ago in school i even sent out an email to everyone on how to survive the rapture



Bacon Boy said:


> Exactly. Cursing and acting dumb doesn't make you look cool. It makes you look incompetent. It doesn't "spice" up your vocabulary.


Cursing makes you look cool. what are you on about


----------



## 18pokemon (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't wait for the 22nd. Gunna be so funny when everyone sits there wondering "Why?"


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 2364

totally relevant.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm eating up this end-of-the-world fiasco. As someone whose "job" is answering questions, I've been getting repeated "is the world going to end? Is the 3-day-blackout going to happen? What should I do before the world ends? I'm scared!" Their fear is only making my wallet fat. I wish the world was ending everyday.



Bacon Boy said:


> And I don't know if I made the remark about this earlier, but I feel like the comments be _certain_ members in these threads are why TBT is losing a lot of its older, more mature members. Come on guys, post logically and stuff. Spelling and grammar DO matter...



It feels like I'm on ACC all over again!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Their fear is only making my wallet fat.


True that! I love it.




Octavia said:


> It feels like I'm on ACC all over again!


Trust me, this is not as bad as ACC.


For me, the best worst part of the end of the world is that we can no longer make comments about the end of the world. After the 21st, there's nothing. There's really no apocalypse deadline after that like there was with 2012.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 18, 2012)

Good thing I ordered my Ocarina... It should get here in about two days, tops.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 18, 2012)

While I don't see any sign of the world possibly ending that soon, I'm pretty much going to laugh at all the hubbub that it causes among citizens, even if I'm not sure I'll be alive after 21st... It's going to be priceless! 

Come at me, December 21st 2012! My body is ready!


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 19, 2012)

My Ocarina should be here tomorrow! 

By tomorrow, everything's gonna be okay.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 19, 2012)

1 day to go!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 19, 2012)

I played my Ocarina. Nothing happened... Of course, I don't think "Greensleeves" does much. Oh well!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


>


Well played, Kaiaa. Well Played.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 19, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


>


That's a wonderful way of saying goodbye. Goodbye world!  I feel fine too.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

My ocarina just arrived!

(Plays Song of Time, it doesn't work)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 20, 2012)

Wouldn't it be weird for the world to end when you're sleeping? Just a thought. Although I guess it's just the same as dying in your sleep. (Literally. ;o)

Also if it does happen I'm sure it'll be at a good time for UTC. So GMT people let's all celebrate we'll know about the apocalypse first! YAY.

As well as ANOTHER SIGN: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/end-of-the-world-2012-french-mountain-774528


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

5 minutes left for Australia

bye everyone


----------



## Sora (Dec 20, 2012)

1 day left for US lol


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

So, Jake... What is the End of the World like, so we can prepare?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

WeiMoote said:


> So, Jake... What is the End of the World like, so we can prepare?



“Baby you light up my world like nobody else” I sing as I see the giant flaming meteor racing towards me

the koalas and kangaroos have surrounded my house and begun throwing jars of vegemite at the windows
this is the view from outside my window right now:





it has been nice knowing you all


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jake. said:


> “Baby you light up my world like nobody else” I sing as I see the giant flaming meteor racing towards me
> 
> the koalas and kangaroos have surrounded my house and begun throwing jars of vegemite at the windows
> this is the view from outside my window right now:
> ...


 great now I have crappy boy band song in my head now -_-.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

How are you surviving through that?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 20, 2012)

Jake. said:


> the koalas and kangaroos have surrounded my house and begun throwing jars of vegemite at the windows



2012: Attack of the Marsupials

Directed by M. Night Shamalamalamalama


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

Australian apocalypse update!!!!
EVERYTHING’S GETTING TO HOT oh wait no that’s not weird never mind


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

How come I hear crying outside my house?

It's not any of my family members; it's some girl with long fingernails...


----------



## Cloud (Dec 20, 2012)

Of course it's going to end, THE CALENDAR STATES IT. Anyone who doesn't believe its going to end, is sooo stupid!


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

So, I went to see what was wrong with that girl...

I nearly got torn to shreds. And some giant dude threw a barn door at me. I think they called them... "tanks"?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

I will be serious now, currently 2:13am and there is a thunder and hail storm going on outside...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys I read that it's supposed to happen at 11:11am on the 21st. We can assume this means 11:11am on Mayan time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 20, 2012)

oath2order said:


> Guys I read that it's supposed to happen at 11:11am on the 21st. We can assume this means 11:11am on Mayan time.



I read this too but I heard it would be UTC as that's where time starts. So 11:11am GMT?

EDIT: Yep, it's because at 11:11am UTC is when the Age of Aquarius begins.
http://www.december212012.com/download/11_11/Age_of_Aquarius-11-11.htm

http://www.december212012.com/CDC.htm


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 20, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> I read this too but I heard it would be UTC as that's where time starts. So 11:11am GMT?
> 
> EDIT: Yep, it's because at 11:11am UTC is when the Age of Aquarius begins.
> http://www.december212012.com/download/11_11/Age_of_Aquarius-11-11.htm
> ...



Dang it, now I can't get that Age of Aquarius song out of my head!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 20, 2012)

NOOOOOO ME GONNA DIE TOMMORROW!!!11 ME SAD!!!!!



Prof Gallows said:


> Which isn't very likely, considering they can't even fire a rocket out of their country without it breaking first. =p
> 
> I really hope nobody in this thread is serious about this stuff though. The world was supposed to end like ten different times in the past twelve years.



Mmmmmhhhh. Like 12-12-12. Or 2000. A computer attack.



Bacon Boy said:


>



That image reminds me of the tv show 24.



Cloud said:


> Of course it's going to end, THE CALENDAR STATES IT. Anyone who doesn't believe its going to end, is sooo stupid!



Yeah. The world did end. FOR THE MAYANS. That calendar was for them, not for us!!!! They already had a 2012!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Yeah. The world did end. FOR THE MAYANS. That calendar was for them, not for us!!!! They already had a 2012!!!








----------


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

It's ok it's 2:30pm on the 21st and I'm still alive


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2012)

Jake. said:


> It's ok it's 2:30pm on the 21st and I'm still alive


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


>


Pmsl!!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2012)

Only 20 minutes until the release of Time's End


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 21, 2012)

http://prntscr.com/msfy4
C:


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

just under 2 hours left and i'm still alive


----------



## Elliot (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake. said:


> just under 2 hours left and i'm still alive



no you're dead


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Midnight and its the 22nd and i'm alive


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Midnight and its the 22nd and i'm alive


 Conga time!!!!



Someone just shared this on my facebook and i thought of you! lol


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrathie83 said:


> View attachment 2390 Conga time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just shared this on my facebook and i thought of you! lol View attachment 2391




LOL!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake. said:


> It's ok it's 2:30pm on the 21st and I'm still alive



Where I am it's 10:50 of the 21. I still dont hear wolves.


----------



## Mino (Dec 21, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


>



Why.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2012)

Why don't we all just add Bidoof on our ignore lists? We wouldn't have to have concern about his foolish posts any longer!
Freedom from Bidoof 2012-2013!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Who's Bidoof?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake is Bidoof. Anyway should this thread be closed since we're all...you know....alive? Some of us anyway.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, yeah sorry. I don't really notice name changes.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh no wonder i was confused  lol.


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

Why didn't we die?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2012)

Christian said:


> Why didn't we die?



Because the end of the world thing was a myth?


----------



## easpa (Dec 22, 2012)

One of my friends was convinced the world was going to end yesterday. :x


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeserday I was really prepared to grb a knife and start fighting whatever was attacking.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Yeserday I was really prepared to grb a knife and start fighting whatever was attacking.



Good 4 u!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 23, 2012)

E765 said:


> Good 4 u!!!



YAAAAY!!!!! I deserve a cookie!!


----------



## Elijo (Dec 23, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> YAAAAY!!!!! I deserve a cookie!!


R.I.P Kuma cookie... ;(


----------



## Keenan (Dec 23, 2012)

So my apocalypse was pretty intense. It was very dark and stormy, and a transformer blew in my town which caused half of my school to loose power. The whole day was spent in the dark. The best part of the day was my A.M. class, we were walking through a pitch dark school with no outside lights, for the sun had yet to rise. I took this pooky picture outside one of my school's gyms around 7:30. 



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle (Dec 23, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So my apocalypse was pretty intense. It was very dark and stormy, and a transformer blew in my town which caused half of my school to loose power. The whole day was spent in the dark. The best part of the day was my A.M. class, we were walking through a pitch dark school with no outside lights, for the sun had yet to rise. I took this pooky picture outside one of my school's gyms around 7:30.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that doesn't look like a pooky picture to me


----------



## Keenan (Dec 23, 2012)

E765 said:


> that doesn't look like a pooky picture to me


That **** is straight out of paranormal activity. The scary part is that was exactly what the hallway looked like. No filters, editing, that's what it looked like.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't see why everyone made a big deal about the end of the world, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 25, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So my apocalypse was pretty intense. It was very dark and stormy, and a transformer blew in my town which caused half of my school to loose power. The whole day was spent in the dark. The best part of the day was my A.M. class, we were walking through a pitch dark school with no outside lights, for the sun had yet to rise. I took this pooky picture outside one of my school's gyms around 7:30.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So? I kinda like the dark! I also kinda like tight spaces. A little.That's a gym? Most gyms today are inside and not outside.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't see why everyone made a big deal about the end of the world, it wasn't that bad.



All I did at 11:11 was eat a ham sandwich.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

I was kind of scared on the 20th about it. But i'm kinda glad because it made December go by really fast!


----------

